# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Walt disney world orlando hotels

## seoadampowell

The Walt Disney World Resort, is the world's most-visited entertainment resort, located in Lake Buena Vista, Florida. Covering 30,080 acres, it is owned by Walt Disney Company through its Parks and Resorts division and is home to four theme parks, two water parks, twenty four themed resorts excluding eight more that are on site but not owned by the Walt Disney Company, two spas and fitness centres, five golf courses, and other recreational and entertainment venues. Of the thirty-three resorts and hotels on the Walt Disney World property, twenty four are owned and operated by Walt Disney Parks and Resorts. There are classified into five categories are Deluxe, Moderate, Value, Disney Vacation Club Villas, and Cabins and Campgrounds, and are located in one of five resort areas  the Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom, or Downtown Disney resort areas. The walt disney world orlando hotels serves various accommodation packages.

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes this is most-visited entertainment resort and  this resort is very popular in lake buena vista and this place is nice . andit is also situated in florida.

----------


## crabiajohan

Comfort Inn and Suites Disney World is the best hotel near walt disney world. its Near by Attractions include Walt Disney World,Kissimmee,Ritchie Bros Auction,Seaworld. it is the most famous destination area for spending vacation in florida.

----------


## searchnmeet

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Normantour

Thanks for this great info.

----------


## davidsmith36

Thanks for give me this various type of information

----------


## flvto

disney is the most beautiful place for childe

----------


## DavidRoss

thanks for the information!

----------

